# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Επισκευη CB Cobra 19 Plus

## andrewsweet4

Μηπως μπορει κανεις να βγαλει και να ανεβασει μια φωτογραφια απο το κατω μερος της πλακετας του εν λογω CB? Επισης θα ηθελα το βιβλιο επισκευης του αν το εχει καποιος.
Μου ειχαν δωσει αυτο το CB παλια και δουλευε κανονικα,αλλα ωντας μικρος, θελησα να βγαλω εναν μικρο Μ/Τ που ειχε μεσα για ενα αλλο πειραμα :Cursing:  :Cursing: , και επειδη τον ξεκολλησα βιαια, χαλασα το trace σε ενα σημειο στην πλακετα,ακριβως κατω απτον Μ/Τ και δεν ξερω που πρεπει να καταληγει το ενα ποδαρακι του Μ/Τ τωρα...αν δω απο καποια φωτο που καταληγει, θα το κολλησω κατ'ευθειαν κε καλωδιο :Wink: . Επισης ισως προκαλεσα και καποια αλλη ζημια, γιατι το τροφοδοτησα με ρευμα και το ανοιξα κανα δυο φορες χωρις τον Μ/Τ τοποθετημενο...
καθε βοηθεια δεκτη!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Ανδρέα,

προς το παρόν 'κατέβασε' το service manual και το θεωρητικό από:
http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/cobra/19_plus/index.htm

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αντρέα έβγαλες άκρη με τα σχέδια ή χρειάζεσαι και τη φωτογραφία;
Αν το φτιάξεις και θέλεις να προσθέσεις roger beep-boop διάβασε και το:
RogerBeep υλοποίηση με PIC μC 8pins

G

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ωπ! Που με ανακαλυψες?! Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το λινκ που μου εστειλες και το καινουριο και το παλιο! Το εφτιαξα το CB! μονο 1 μεγαφωνακι πρεπει να βρω καπου, γιατι το δικο του το εχω χασει( μεγααααλη ιστορια) και τωρα το δουλευω με ενα πιο μικρο απ'το δικο του απο 1 παιδικο παιχνιδι, το οποιο δεν βιδωνει ακριβως στη μεταλλικη θηκη εκει του εμπαινε το παλιο! φωτο της πλακετας δεν χρειαστηκα, γιατι στο πρωτο λινκ που μου εδωσες με τα PDF, ειχε σχεδιαγραμμα των πιστων της πλακετας! Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι!

----------

